# 18 June - Billions of dollars of buy orders in pre-open



## kjartan (18 June 2020)

Is anyone else seeing this? Every company in the ASX200 has millions of dollars worth of buy orders against it. The ratio of the two largest buy orders for every stock I've looked at (around 20-30 stocks) is 2.2586. I estimate these orders, across all stocks, to be between $5-10 billion. What is going on?


----------



## qldfrog (19 June 2020)

No clues... some Fed buying?option play?


----------



## kjartan (19 June 2020)

qldfrog said:


> No clues... some Fed buying?option play?



I can't see a flood of "Change in substantial holding" notices, thought it may have been a superannuation administrator (they could definitely afford to do this). Perhaps, as you suggested, it's a sovereign fund or a Fed?


----------

